# Question about the price on an original 1950 Monark Super Cruiser men's bicycle



## Sped Man (Apr 13, 2013)

This guy I met wants $1600 for an original 1950 Monark Super Cruiser bicycle. It is red and creamy white. Its original paint is a 9 out of 10. I wish I could have taken a photo of it. He had a ton of other bikes in front of it. Question: Is that price too high? What would you pay for a Monark Super Cruiser in condition 9? It looks like this one. I checked Ebay and I didn't see any going over $900.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2013)

if that is original paint, id buy it. the cost to get one in that awsome condition is more than his asking price.  very very nice bike.


----------



## Boris (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm wondering if it is original paint. I don't remember ever seeing a painted cheese grater. I only remember seeing chrome ones, but I'm ready to get educated. Also is there some sort of touch up on the top bar with mismatched paint?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 13, 2013)

Yah, the paint on the rack is wrong... The light looks weird to me, too.  

It's not at all possible to get a pic of the bike you want to purchase??


----------



## Boris (Apr 13, 2013)

Wait a minute, I just realized that I'm not looking at the actual bike that's for sale.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 13, 2013)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Yah, the paint on the rack is wrong... The light looks weird to me, too.
> 
> It's not at all possible to get a pic of the bike you want to purchase??




The bike shown is one similar to it. This one sold on Ebay for $900. It was repainted. That isn't cheap. What make me wonder is why are they going so cheap on Ebay? His has original paint and it looks fabulous.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2013)

in reality the prices are softening on more common bikes. its like a 24 hour a day sale bikes eventually will show up again and the prices getting lower because they are common.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 14, 2013)

*Monark Super Deluxe*

Hi,
 Firstly, the Monark had the Super Deluxe, the Firestone was called the Super Cruiser, same bike, different graphics etc.
 Anyway, just as a reference, I bought an unrestored 1949 Monark Super Deluxe this past summer. I have attached a couple of pictures.
 It is complete & will be an easy restoration. Anyway, I paid the guy his asking price of $450.00 as you see it, and that included a complete set of new decals.
 I have never really seen these go for much over $1,500.00, but that does not mean that they are not worth more.
 The "Alien" Headlight was only used a few years, and 1949 was the last year for the "Alien", they then switched to the train light............Wayne


----------



## Tino (Apr 16, 2013)

Sometimes it's worth to pay the extra few dollars for a nice clean original and complete bike. Cost of parts and paint add up real quick.
Is there a way to date Monarks based on serial numbers or color schemes?


----------



## meteor (Apr 16, 2013)

Wayne obviously got a great deal.  His bike is worth FMV twice what he paid. The theory something is worth only what a buyer and seller agree is kind of absurd imo.  If there is an established record, trend, average over years etc etc then that should be the benchmark.  Other than Schwinn (Panther) which is a unique category, I guess top end desirable post war bikes seem to top out at $1000. Makes sense given production quanity, quality, design.  Prewar balloon bikes were made during Depression -- not many people had money to spend so not many were bought -- compared to the booming postwar consumerism.


----------



## meteor (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't think the bike is worth $1600 just as I don't think Wayne's is worth $450. FMV I believe is around $1000, maybe $1100.  But if you've got the money and it is a 9 out of 10 I'd buy it for closer to $1600.  Just don't expect to sell it for that anytime soon.


----------

